# New Forum



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It was recently suggested that we add a Forum where the members of this website can discuss the arts.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you, Andy! :icon_smile:


----------



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you indeed!


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Excellent, thank you Andy.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

At last :icon_smile_big:


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

Andy - I don't know that I will have that much to share on this new forum but I greatly appreciate that you listen to forum member's opinions and are so willing to try something new in response! Thanks &Son


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

An excellent move!


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Dear Andy

I supported Chase Hamilton's request for a civilized alternative to the Interchange in the thread that, I suppose, triggered the decision to open this additional forum, and I very much appreciate your responsiveness and the fact that we now have this wonderful opportunity to share vies on the arts and other aspects of cultured life beyond dressing well.

Thank you very much.

dE


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

I am looking forward to participating in this new forum. Great idea. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you very much Andy & the others for starting this new forum. It is very much appreciated and I hope will be enjoyed by many.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy,
Thank you.
Gurdon


----------

